

Quick Questionnaire: How do you Navigate? - mregan
https://docs.google.com/a/eightyonelabs.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGt5dmJET19jMXFjYzVoSU8za3h2bFE6MQ

======
mregan
I'm working on a smartphone app idea around making navigation easier in
situations where turn by turn GPS isn't appropriate or available. It would be
incredibly helpful for me to understand how people navigate in different
situations, and what their frustrations are. Any amount of detail will help:

[https://docs.google.com/a/eightyonelabs.com/spreadsheet/view...](https://docs.google.com/a/eightyonelabs.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dGt5dmJET19jMXFjYzVoSU8za3h2bFE6MQ)

Thanks everyone.

ps. As a small incentive, I'm going to give away ten $10 Starbucks gift cards
at random to participants.

